

Testing their skills on California roads, self-driving cars have had 4 accidents - adanto6840
http://www.startribune.com/self-driving-cars-getting-dinged-in-california-4-have-had-accidents/303248161/

======
cp9
>Self-driving cars have had 4 accidents

Two of which came while humans were driving and the others were not the fault
of the car.

~~~
mtuncer
wonder if they drive through South LA

~~~
EvanPlaice
If so, that has to be some sort of record.

